# Windows 7 and NVIDIA 8600M GS



## Confussed (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope someone can help me. I have upgraded to Windows 7 HP from Vista and did it as a fresh install. Unfortunatly since the upgrade i cannot find my NVIDIA graphics card to install a new driver. In device manager my adapter is shown as "standard vga adapter" and trying to install the latest driver for my card (186.81_notebook_win7_winvista_32bit_international_whql) i get "The NVIDIA setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatable with your exisitng hardware" and it exits. 
In fact i cant see my graphics card anywhere. Is there a simple way to get my card up and running?

Many thanks


----------



## Confussed (Oct 30, 2009)

Some info

SONY VGN-fz21z
Intel core2duo T7500
NVIDIA 8600M GS (256MB)
2 GB RAM

Win 7 Home Premium

Also getting the "error 122" when trying to open any games

Thanks


----------



## TazGothmin (Oct 26, 2009)

ok so this is a laptop well you can't just take it out then if the flash install got currupted in some way could of messed it up if i was you i would just reformat your laptop with windows 7 disk clean install save all your stuff on data disk if you don't have a 2nd partition


----------



## Confussed (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Taz

So you think the clean install has somehow deleted the way the card is found. Just to be clear as im a novice I should just do a fresh install. Will the same thing not just happen again, or could i have permently damaged the flash install?

Ta


----------



## TazGothmin (Oct 26, 2009)

what is this flash install you have a windows 7 disk

just put the disk in run from disk at the settings click install then format the partition then install


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

In most cases you will need to modify the driver
Nvidia does not support some laptop models
From the Nvidia site:


> Note:
> 
> The following notebooks are not supported in this release:
> 
> ...


Have you tried to install the Vista driver from the Sony website?
http://support.vaio.sony.eu/computing/vaio/downloads/updates/index.aspx?m=VGN-FZ21Z&l=en_GB

If that fails the driver will have to be modified.
You will need to ID the driver:

Open the *Device Manager*
*Right* click on the *VGA Display Driver*>*Properties*>*Details Tab*
Scroll to *Hardware ID*
You will need the *DEV* & *SUB* sys numbers
Go *HERE*
Input the info accordingly and see what it comes up with

Bill


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Go to Control Panel and do the Windows Update and see if that loads the driver. My computer loaded a default driver on install and when I did the Windows update it loaded current driver for me


----------



## Confussed (Oct 30, 2009)

BCCOMP

Thanks for the sony link seems to of cleared up issue. Will let you know how it goes.

C


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted
If you have issues (you may not) try the modified driver.
Bill


----------



## Jørgenørn (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello guys.
Well i found this topic in my hunt for the exact same (damm) problem...I have tried reformate Win7 several times...downloaded tons of drivers and still nothing helps...each time i restart my pc it stops work, until i remove those nvidia drivers....anyone come up with a solution for this problem?

I never had those problems on my vista 32..but unfortunally i do not have the vista partition nor the install cds anymore, so i had to upgrade for win7. :upset:


----------

